# My new baby, first HK



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

Picked it up at lunch today, will be going to the ranger tommorow.

http://picasaweb.google.com/thomasward00/HK/photo?authkey=jTSazMh_-ak#5155519482035684818


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that should be a lot of fun a .357sig Compact. Whoa! I wish I cold go with ya. Never shot the .357sig but I hear you get a lot of bang for the buck. Good luck and have fun. OH don't forget your range report tomorrow evening.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Enjoy. I like my hard chromed 9mm USPc!


----------

